# Jacken zu warm. Alternative Langarmtrikot?



## warumich (21. November 2020)

Hallo

ich habe drei Jacken.
Die sind nicht gefüttert o.ä. sind mir aber trotzdem zu warm wenn ich nur ein TShirt drunter trage.
Unterhab von 6 Grad ist es OK.
Über 15 trage ich nur ein TShirt.

Die Frage, was trage ich dazwischen.

Hab überlegt ob da nicht ein wärmers Langarmtrikot reicht, evtl mit einer Schicht drunter.
Gibt es sowas, evtl mit Windschutz vorne und hinten ohne?
Da ich 2m bin brauch ich entsprechend lange Ärmel, daran scheitert es bei mir bei den meisten Jacken


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2020)

Ich hab für diese Temperaturen eine Laufjacke von Aldi (10€), die ist in L mir mit  2m sogar gross genug eng anliegend (meine Frau hat mir die Daumenlöcher zugenäht ).
Drunter warmes Achselhemd. 
Unter 8grad kommt stattdessen eine Gore zum Einsatz. Ärmel in XL Was kurz. Optional langarm Unterhemd und Windstopper Bib.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaaf-ww (21. November 2020)

Evtl. könnte eine Windweste das Teil sein was du suchst...


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. November 2020)

Ich hab das jersey. Vorne winddicht. Für deinen Temperaturbereich finde ich es ideal. 









						leatt
					

Protective Neck Braces, Body Armour & Sports Gear




					leatt.com


----------



## MadCyborg (21. November 2020)

Ich habe für die beschriebenen Temperaturen das hier: https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Herren/Bekleidung/Radtrikots/Men-s-All-Year-Moab-FZ-T-Shirt

Ich (198/87) trage XXL, vor allem wegen der Arme. Ich bin so überzeugt davon, dass ich mir beim nächsten Angebot noch so ein Ding hinlege.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. November 2020)

Ich bin für das Zwiebelprinzip und trage mehrere dünne Schichten übereinander, die halten dann dadurch auch meist gut den Wind ab.
Langarm Unterhemd in der dünnen Variante zB von Decathlon das Kipsta https://www.decathlon.de/p/funktionsshirt-langarm-keepdry-500-atmungsaktiv-erwachsene/_/R-p-195072 . Ist zwar für Fußball aber ich mag den kleinen, kurzen Stehkragen, da zieht es dann nicht so rein. 
Oder die warme Variante von Odlo (Performance Evolution warm https://www.odlo.com/de/de/herren-p...MIqozvzOWT7QIV_xkGAB2abQAcEAQYASABEgJDhvD_BwE ) die ich total liebe. Trägt sich nicht schwitzig und wenn man doch mal schwitzt, trocknet es super schnell und man kühlt nicht so schnell aus.

Je nachdem kommt dann ein normales Fahrradtrikot in kurz oder langarm drüber, das hält dann den Wind etwas ab.
Als Backup ist dann meist eine dünne Windjacke mit abzippbaren Ärmeln (gibts leider nicht mehr so häufig, Vaude Windoo) dabei, so kann ich dann wieder wählen ob nur Weste oder dich noch Ärmel dran.


Bin halt eher ein Vielschwitzer, sodass ich gerne Möglichkeiten habe unterwegs nochmal was anzupassen, bevor ich klatschnass bin 🙄

Edit: Links ergänzt


----------



## warumich (21. November 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab das jersey. Vorne winddicht. Für deinen Temperaturbereich finde ich es ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das hatte ich auch schon entdeckt. 
aber xl wird wahrschienlich zu klein sein und xxl ist wohl überall aus. 



MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich habe für die beschriebenen Temperaturen das hier: https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Herren/Bekleidung/Radtrikots/Men-s-All-Year-Moab-FZ-T-Shirt
> 
> Ich (198/87) trage XXL, vor allem wegen der Arme. Ich bin so überzeugt davon, dass ich mir beim nächsten Angebot noch so ein Ding hinlege.



das sieht auf den ersten blick aus wie meine vaude jacke. 
ist aber weniger warm als eine jacke, oder?


----------



## nightwolf (21. November 2020)

Langarmtrikot ist eine super Sache, habe ich mehrere in unterschiedlich dicken Ausfuehrungen.
Gut sind zum Beispiel die guenstigen '365' Edition Modelle von Planet-X, die bloederweise aktuell nicht online sind. Sonst haette ich die jetzt verlinkt 😢
Die von ROSE finde ich ein bissl plastikmaessig im Feeling.
Dann hab ich noch welche, die ueber Acton-Sports bestellt wurden, Sonderanfertigungen wo eben ein bestimmtes Design umgesetzt wurde. Ob man die irgendwie / wo 'so' kaufen kann ... weiss ich leider nicht.






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Martinwurst (21. November 2020)

Was für mich zwischen T-Shirt und Jacke und damit am Naheliegendsten wäre, wäre Pulli, Trainingsjacke, Softshelljacke.
Ist alles atmungaktiv und einem sollte eigentlich nicht zu heiß drunter werden.


----------



## Laufrad0815 (21. November 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab das jersey. Vorne winddicht. Für deinen Temperaturbereich finde ich es ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich die Woche auch gekauft. Gerade die erste Runde mit dem Jersey mit Decathlon Kipsta Keepdry Langarmshirt drunter gedreht bei 6°C Außentemperatur.
Nicht zu kalt und nicht zu warm wenn man in Bewegung ist, einfach klasse.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. November 2020)

Genau. Und wenn es doch zu kalt ist hab ich ne Jacke im Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisCrash (21. November 2020)

Hatte mir mal das hier angeschaut für in etwa den selben Einsatzbereich:



			https://foxracing.de/kapuzen-jersey-defend-thermo/27366.html?dwvar_27366_color=001&dwvar_27366_size=S&cgid=mtb-mens-jerseys-defend#start=3
		


War mir dann aber zu teuer und habe mir ne günstige Softshell Jacke gekauft.


----------



## Martinwurst (21. November 2020)

Ich check immer noch nicht, warum so viele meinen solchen speziellen überteuerten Kram zu brauchen.
Für den Preis kannst du auch mit nem Armani-Pullover mountainbiken gehen.


----------



## MadCyborg (21. November 2020)

warumich schrieb:


> das sieht auf den ersten blick aus wie meine vaude jacke.
> ist aber weniger warm als eine jacke, oder?


Ja, bei Vaude muss man mitunter genau hingucken, ob verschiedene Klamotten aus der gleichen Designlinie zu unterscheiden. 
Das Ding ersetzt defintiv keine Jacke, es ist eher wie ein Langarmtrikot mit integrierter Windweste. Es is nicht besonders dick, aber auch nicht superleicht. Und der Brust-/Schulter-Bereich ist winddicht, der Rest nicht. Dadurch atmet das Teil recht gut.


----------



## fone (23. November 2020)

Was sind denn das für Jacken? Alles Hardshells?


----------



## nightwolf (23. November 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich check immer noch nicht, warum so viele meinen solchen speziellen überteuerten Kram zu brauchen. (...)


In einem Land, wo Abermillionen von Leuten knapp sechsstellige Betraege ausgeben fuer Blechkaefige, in denen sie sich dann hinter andere Blechkaefige in einen Flashmob einreihen koennen, der 'Stau' genannt wird, *kann* man diese Frage stellen ... aber es gibt dringlichere 😆


----------



## warumich (23. November 2020)

fone schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Jacken? Alles Hardshells?



einmal plastiktüte  (da fehl einfach der Luftaustausch)
zweimal softshell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. November 2020)

warumich schrieb:


> einmal plastiktüte  (da fehl einfach der Luftaustausch)
> zweimal softshell


Ich hab eine dünne, einlagige Softshell (Outdoorresearch Ferrosi ähnlich Vaude Moab 3), da könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die so schnell zu warm wird.*
Im Vergleich dazu habe ich eine leicht gefütterte Softshell von Mammut, die gefühlt gleich immer zu warm/schwitzig ist.

*) Aber ich bin leider auch eine Frostbeule und trotzdem Schnell-und Vielschwitzer. 


edit: das mit den langen Armen hab ich überlesen, sorry.


----------



## piilu (23. November 2020)

Ein normales Longsleeve deiner Wahl


----------



## brmlm (23. November 2020)

Ich fahre das, bzw. gefühlt den Vorgänger


			https://www.sportscheck.com/ock/ock-fleeceshirt-herren-p281731-F019/dunkelgrau/
		


Günstig, atmungsaktiv, mir ausreichend warm bis ca. 5 Grad, kostet nicht viel, ist aber uncool.


----------



## warumich (24. November 2020)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich habe für die beschriebenen Temperaturen das hier: https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Herren/Bekleidung/Radtrikots/Men-s-All-Year-Moab-FZ-T-Shirt
> 
> Ich (198/87) trage XXL, vor allem wegen der Arme. Ich bin so überzeugt davon, dass ich mir beim nächsten Angebot noch so ein Ding hinlege.



Bei mir sind in xxl die Ärmel grenzwertig kurz und der Rücken ist zu kurz wenn ich auf dem Bock arbeite.
Schade...


----------



## Cram82 (26. November 2020)

warumich schrieb:


> Hab überlegt ob da nicht ein wärmers Langarmtrikot reicht, evtl mit einer Schicht drunter.
> Gibt es sowas, evtl mit Windschutz vorne und hinten ohne?
> Da ich 2m bin brauch ich entsprechend lange Ärmel, daran scheitert es bei mir bei den meisten Jacken


Oder ein kurzes (dünnes) winddichtes Trikot mit Armlingen, die man ja nach Temperatur sogar zwischendurch an- oder ausziehen kann.

https://www.castelli-cycling.com/de/men/tops/protection/p/451950320A-085 

Ja, ist teuer, aber auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert, da super flexibel. Das "Gabba" wäre für dein Temperaturempfinden dann definitiv zu warm. Ist halt sehr(!) sportlich und eng geschnitten, hält aber tats. leichten Regen ab und ist an der Front winddicht. Vor allem ist es hinten schön lang geschnitten. Die Klassifizierung von Castelli passt meist sehr gut!


----------



## 0gez (26. November 2020)

Shirts | Bushcraft | Bekleidung | DECATHLON
					

Im großen Bushcraft Sortiment von Decathlon findest du robuste kurz- und langarm Shirts für deine Outdoor-Aktivitäten | Jetzt entdecken!




					www.decathlon.de
				




Zur Sicherheit noch ein Windbreaker als Schutz gegen Abkühlung mitnehmen.  Mehr brauchst du wirklich nicht


----------



## on any sunday (26. November 2020)

Norröna Fjorå Warmflex Jacke, ist eher ein Langarmtrikot mit  vorderen Windschutz.


----------



## Leen (8. Dezember 2020)

Craft Active Extreme mit Windstopper. Ist kein Trikot aber ein Baselayer und du könntest vllt noch ein Radtrikot drüber ziehen


----------



## warumich (19. Dezember 2020)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab das jersey. Vorne winddicht. Für deinen Temperaturbereich finde ich es ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hatte ich jetzt auch da
Ärmel in xxl fürs Rad eigentlich zu kurz, im stehen ok
Heute Probegefaren, bei 11 Grad und Wind (ok, der war heute herbstlch kräftig und kühl)
Vorne gefroren da es durchzieht, hinten nassgeschwitzt.


----------



## Toolkid (19. Dezember 2020)

Es war schon immer eine Kunst sich dem Wetter entsprechend zu kleiden und nicht nach der Jahreszeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (8. Januar 2021)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> Ich habe für die beschriebenen Temperaturen das hier: https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Herren/Bekleidung/Radtrikots/Men-s-All-Year-Moab-FZ-T-Shirt
> 
> Ich (198/87) trage XXL, vor allem wegen der Arme. Ich bin so überzeugt davon, dass ich mir beim nächsten Angebot noch so ein Ding hinlege.



Bin beim Durchlesen bei diesem Tipp hängen geblieben, hab mir kürzlich dieses Shirt bestellt und heute bei 0° getestet: wirklich phänomenal. Obwohl der Stoff recht dünn wirkt, hat mir das Shirt mit einem kurzarm-Baselayer gereicht. Der durchgehende Zipp ist super, um die Belüftung zu regulieren. Bergauf etwas geschwitzt, oben dann den Zipp ganz zu & dank Stehkragen war beim Downhill alles warm und dicht. Zu Hause war der Rücken trocken - echt ein Hit. Danke für den Tipp @MadCyborg !


----------



## nightwolf (9. Juli 2021)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Es war schon immer eine Kunst sich dem Wetter entsprechend zu kleiden und nicht nach der Jahreszeit.


Meine Frau laestert immer ueber diejenigen ihrer Geschlechtsgenossinnen, die die Ideologie 'keine Struempfe von April bis Oktober' vertreten. _Lieber kalte Fuesse_ 😜


----------

